# Du lịch trong nước > Nhà hàng >  Nhà hàng Love Garden - nhà hàng ở Sài Gòn

## hantt.163

> Nhà hàng Love Garden
> Địa chỉ: Số 2 Đường Chu Văn An, Quận Thủ Đức, TP Hồ Chí Minh
> >> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Nhà hàng Love Garden


Nằm ẩn mình trong con đường nội bộ của làng cafe đại học số 2 Chu Văn An, Phường Bình Thọ, Q.Thủ Đức,  Vườn yêu không chỉ là điểm hẹn lý tưởng cho những đôi lứa yêu nhau mà  còn là nơi dừng chân thư giãn cùng bạn bè người thân sau những giờ làm  việc căng thẳng.
 Là nơi thực khách có thể vừa thưởng thức những món ăn ngon  hay nhâm nhi tách cafe vừa trao đổi công việc cùng những đối tác quan  trọng… hay đơn  giản vào những ngày cuối tuần, gia đình có cùng các bé  đến đây vui chơi với nhà banh, hồ bơi mini…
Lối đi nhỏ dẫn vào nhà hàng Love Garden  được trang trí khá giản dị, sắc vàng của đá hòa cùng màu xanh của những  chậu kiểng xuyên suốt với khung cảnh bên ngoài quán , mang vẻ đẹp hoang  sơ huyền bí dường như ta đang lạc vào cõi tiên. Không kém phần thơ mộng  và lãng mạn là những chiếc ô màu trắng tinh khôi thanh khiết là điểm  nhấn cho ý tưởng “ Vườn yêu” của cô chủ quán.



 Bước chân vào quán hẳn bạn sẽ ngạc nhiên bởi lối kiến trúc sân vườn khá  hiện đại, không gian thoáng phù hợp với sở thích của từng thực khách với  vườn cây, ao cá, tiếng suối chảy róc rách, tiếng chim hót đâu đó trong  những lùm cây…  


 Lối kiến trúc chủ đạo của nhà hàng  hướng về thiên nhiên, về tình yêu, cuộc sống, “Vườn yêu” tạo cho thực  khách một chút hoài niệm , một chút suy tư, lặng một chút để cảm nhận dư  vị cuộc sống và để bạn tạm bước ra khỏi cái ồn ào, náo động nơi Sài  Thành đô hội.
Không gian quán được chia làm nhiều khu vực phù hợp với mọi lứa tuổi và  mọi tầng lớp trong xã hội. Ngoài kiến trúc sân vườn, Cô chủ quán còn  dành một góc nhỏ cho phòng trà hoạt động hằng đêm từ 19h đến 23h phục vụ  các bạn yêu âm nhạc và thể hiện khả năng ca hát của mình. Nếu bạn yêu  dòng nhạc trữ tình, lãng mạn thì đây cũng là điểm đến khá thú vị đấy các  bạn nhé.  


 Với đội ngũ nhân viên chuyên nghiệp, hình thức phục vụ linh hoạt với  nhiều dịch vụ như điểm tâm sáng, cơm trưa văn phòng và nhận đặt tiệc…  Thực đơn phong phú với đồ uống gồm cafe, sinh tố, nước ép, kem tự chọn…  Cơm văn phòng gồm các món chay và mặn, đa dạng và hấp dẫn, “Vườn yêu”  luôn tạo sự tiện lợi nhất cho thực khách trong việc chọn nơi nghỉ ngơi  và thư giãn.



> Nhà hàng Love Garden
> Địa chỉ: Số 2 Đường Chu Văn An, Quận Thủ Đức, TP Hồ Chí Minh
> >> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Nhà hàng Love Garden



(nhahang.net)

Cùng khám phá* nhà hàng ở Sài Gòn - nha hang o Sai Gon*

----------


## rose

không gian lãng mạn nhỉ

----------


## dung89

Không gian đẹp và lãng mạn zị trời

----------

